# Airport Surge Not So Worth It Anymore



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Guess Uber doesn’t really need drivers that badly. They now kicked airport surge minimum (where it mostly stays) down to $8.00. That’s the guaranteed 6:00-midnight number. Even when the arrivals were pouring in and rideshare wait lot was empty, surge pricing stayed at the minimum. Last few weeks, it was $13. Before that, it was more of a true supply/demand surge and would often hit $28-$32 and I scooped up quite a few $39 surges, even one for $42.
Sorry, Uber, but $8 isn’t enough for me to turn off Netflix and head to the airport. Especially when there’s not much chance for it to be higher.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I drive by the airport on my way in to town. If there’s a good enough surge, I’ll start my day there. Otherwise, the airport isn’t worth the base rate. Especially when there are drivers sitting in the waiting lot. I’ve never understood why drivers will wait an hour at the airport. That’s just stupid. And the airport is far enough away from downtown, that I never go there on purpose.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Guess Uber doesn’t really need drivers that badly. They now kicked airport surge minimum (where it mostly stays) down to $8.00. That’s the guaranteed 6:00-midnight number. Even when the arrivals were pouring in and rideshare wait lot was empty, surge pricing stayed at the minimum. Last few weeks, it was $13. Before that, it was more of a true supply/demand surge and would often hit $28-$32 and I scooped up quite a few $39 surges, even one for $42.
> Sorry, Uber, but $8 isn’t enough for me to turn off Netflix and head to the airport. Especially when there’s not much chance for it to be higher.


Our airport has been capped at $3.25 for about a week.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

TobyD said:


> I drive by the airport on my way in to town. If there’s a good enough surge, I’ll start my day there. Otherwise, the airport isn’t worth the base rate. Especially when there are drivers sitting in the waiting lot. I’ve never understood why drivers will wait an hour at the airport. That’s just stupid. And the airport is far enough away from downtown, that I never go there on purpose.


I don’t get that either. Never have. In our lot, they literally have a dining room table and chairs set up under a tree. Some of the “drivers” sit out there for hours playing cards and dominoes. WTF?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> I don’t get that either. Never have. In our lot, they literally have a dining room table and chairs set up under a tree. Some of the “drivers” sit out there for hours playing cards and dominoes. WTF?


Haha! They play cards in the break room here too! I figure those guys must really hate being at home. Pre Covid, the wait for an airport ride was over an hour sometimes!


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I sort of get it, I think. Airport passengers tend to be clean, safe, sober, without animals, many are longer trips, and the airport does tend to surge more often then other places. And if you have an xl vehicle there may be a better chance to get those type of trips. I don't know for sure because I don't hang out there.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Haha! They play cards in the break room here too! I figure those guys must really hate being at home. Pre Covid, the wait for an airport ride was over an hour sometimes!


My thoughts exactly. I figure the wife must not know Jorge is just out shooting the Shiite with the boyz instead of driving for dollars.


Beninmankato said:


> I sort of get it, I think. Airport passengers tend to be clean, safe, sober, without animals, many are longer trips, and the airport does tend to surge more often then other places. And if you have an xl vehicle there may be a better chance to get those type of trips. I don't know for sure because I don't hang out there.


Good points. There are always advantages to remember and be grateful for. On the other hand, those same factors were true whe the surges were $32! 😂


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> I don’t get that either. Never have. In our lot, they literally have a dining room table and chairs set up under a tree. Some of the “drivers” sit out there for hours playing cards and dominoes. WTF?


Holding phones for others for a fee is what is happening


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

DDW said:


> Holding phones for others for a fee is what is happening


?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Feel lucky for what you have. Uber has completely gotten rid of all surge in SLC. None at the airport. Nowhere in the city. Even when the airport is a 0 UberX.

I literally just took this screenshot (4th one over). I'm not driving right now but figured for the sake of this thread I'd see what the queue is at. Sure enough - 0. There's never more than 1-5 UberX and frequently 0. There are tons of pax. Lots of businesspeople and tourists. If I turn on the app near the airport I'll get a ride right away on Comfort or even Premier because there are no UberX's. Pax complaining like crazy. Rideshare waiting lot is eerily dead almost all of the time. 


I don't know why Uber is being so immensely stupid. Lyft has PPZ's all over but absolutely no surge whatsoever from Uber.

I really don't mind because I'm making my own "surge" by only doing comfort and premiers. But very few of those pax are ordering comfort or premier because they want to. It's because they have no other choice. At $3.40 a gallon for gas, tons of employment opportunities here in Utah, the virus still lingering and no surge, there simply isn't incentive for anyone to drive. The only reason I do is I can simply do premium rides all day and the ES hybrid gets 42mpg.

That's ok. If they want to just keep being dumba$$es. Suits me just fine.

If you want to stay busy and make some cash, but a car that qualifies for premier and lux and come to Salt Lake City. At least for now.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Our airport has been capped at $3.25 for about a week.


I usually get a better surge pay when there's lower amounts, as long as it's longer than say a ten minute ride, they usually give you a share if they charge a lot which they many times do on small surges but $10 surge they sometimes aren't charging the rider extra at all. Works great for the airport, other areas, not so much.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Guess Uber doesn’t really need drivers that badly. They now kicked airport surge minimum (where it mostly stays) down to $8.00. That’s the guaranteed 6:00-midnight number. Even when the arrivals were pouring in and rideshare wait lot was empty, surge pricing stayed at the minimum. Last few weeks, it was $13. Before that, it was more of a true supply/demand surge and would often hit $28-$32 and I scooped up quite a few $39 surges, even one for $42.
> Sorry, Uber, but $8 isn’t enough for me to turn off Netflix and head to the airport. Especially when there’s not much chance for it to be higher.


That’s your loss
I’ll take 8 surge ten dollars rude and ten tip every day 15 minutes 30 buvks

cha Ching I can watch Netflix at 3 am when I come home


----------

